# Opinions/Advice on starting my career



## Jmb (May 4, 2018)

Hi everyone, I am hoping to gain some insight from the knowledgeable people here. I’ve searched a lot of threads that have already helped inform me on this topic, but I’m hoping I can get opinions on my circumstance. I’ve graduated with my math degree in December and have been working on joining the army. I’m currently in the process of getting medically cleared which has been frustrating. I had a mole removed when I was young which turned out to be benign, and that has caused some delays. I should be cleared by the end of the month when I’ll need to have made my mind up. My question is what route you would take if you were in my shoes given your military experience. I wouldn’t mind enlisting with an OCS option and hoping to be an infantry officer and eventually 18a, but my interest is actually being an SF NCO (ideally 18d). I’m relatively fit for a civilian (sub 14 minute 2 mile, 70+ push ups and sit ups in two minutes), but I do have some mild knee issues. My worry is getting an injury in the process of the 18x pipeline or not being experienced enough to make it through selection. My thought is that enlisting 11x infantry or 68w combat medic first might be a good idea. That way I could gain experience and feel confident before ever going to selection. I know it’s hard to get a spot but at least I’d have some time to become proficient at land nav and other important skills. That’s my thought process anyway, but I lack experience and wisdom to know what is good logic.

If you were in my shoes, would you just ocs (like my dad says) and enjoy the quality of life of an officer, go straight for the 18x and do my best, or enlist the 11x or 68w and get some experience. 

I know this is a messy question and I hope I’m not stepping on anyone’s toes with this post or being redundant of old posts. I’ve just been thinking about this stuff nonstop and could use some enlightened opinions. Also if this is a redundant post, I don’t mind to delete it. 

Thanks for any advice and taking time to consider my situation.


----------



## DZ (May 5, 2018)

Your fears are not unique. Everyone is afraid of getting injured, not being experienced enough, and not being selected. The difference is, those that actually want it don't let their fears keep them from getting what they want. If you know you want to be SF, and you are cleared medically, it's cause your healthy enough to theoretically meet the standard. The rest is on you.

I'll say this about officers- you will spend around 5 years in the regular army before you go to Selection/Q, and then close to 2 years in the Q if you don't recycle, and after all that you get only 2 years leading an ODA before you move on. Are you good with that?

If you want to be SF, take an xray contract, don't waste your time in another MOS, it won't prepare you as well as 18X will, and it will just make your chances of going to Selection harder. Ask me how I know..

Only you know what you truly want, and you will be the one who has to live with the consequences of what you choose.


----------



## Jmb (May 5, 2018)

Thank you for the reply, that makes sense. I wouldn’t mind that route as an officer, but I do find more appeal in the enlisted side. My mindset is that I could enlist 18x and OCS later if I wasn’t selected or way down the road even if I made it all the way and felt driven to be an officer at that point. 

My dad was an infantry officer, so he feels strongly that I should ocs and work towards getting to the 75th or go sf from the officer side. I’m attracted to the possibility of being a highly specialized NCO and like you are saying have the ability to stay in an ODA long term. 

Thanks for the info, I’m going to pretty much rule out the other mos options.


----------



## Teufel (May 9, 2018)

There is nothing wrong with starting your career in the infantry. It’s a great foundation for future success.


----------



## Jmb (May 10, 2018)

Teufel said:


> There is nothing wrong with starting your career in the infantry. It’s a great foundation for future success.



Yeah my mindset as far as sf goes is that it’s already a long term commitment to get through the q course. If spending a year as an infantrymen would help me, I’d consider taking that route. I’d rather spend that extra year and make it all the way through than go to selection, fail, and never get a chance to come back. But as DZ pointed out, I wouldn’t want to waste time doing something if it didn’t improve my chances or if I could never get a chance to go to sfas as an 11b anyway. 

I kind of feel like ocs would be my responsible option that my family would be happy with, and 18x would be me taking a chance to do something I feel passionate about. I have a lot of respect for infantry as well so I wouldn’t be too disappointed if I wound up doing a full enlistment as 11b either.


----------



## Gunz (May 10, 2018)

Infantry can be your proving ground, a way to build up your skill sets and learn what it takes to be a war fighter and a combat leader. Infantry experience gives you a solid base for the challenges you'll face in a special operations pipeline.


----------



## AWP (May 10, 2018)

Jmb said:


> I kind of feel like ocs would be my responsible option that my family would be happy with,



1. OCS will always be there.
2. Just about everyone who has served to please their family regretted the decision.


----------



## Jmb (Jun 7, 2018)

Hey guys, I wanted to add an update on this. I’ve been medically cleared (finally) and have decided on the 18x route. I have my contact reserved and a date set at the meps to swear in next week. 

As an update to my thought process which is not informed by military experience yet but might be helpful to others in a similar situation:

I think you should identify exactly what you want to be in the military and train/aim for that.
Green beret, navy seals, rangers, fighter pilot or whatever it is, I think for me it’s important to feel excited and motivated about that future. 
I was worried about family perceptions, injury, and the best logical decision. What I resolved on is that I know I want to be sf and feel strong and competent, so I’ll put any hesitation aside and go for it.

In conclusion I think it’s important to be well prepared and just go for what I want in the military.

Thanks for the advice everyone, I’ll try to update after osut in Fort Benning.


----------



## NikNifSik (Jun 22, 2018)

Jmb,
Congratulations on your medical clearing and 18X contract.  If I could offer a piece of advice, take it all step by step.  You know your end game, but tackle each obstacle as it comes.  Enter each phase/course with motivation and the mindset that you are there to learn.  Dont overlook Basic, it is there for a reason.  Dont get down on yourself if Airborne is difficult, learn from it and make sure you're better prepared next time.  The 18X pipeline is made for you to be successful, embrace it.
Hope to see you at Group someday.


----------



## NatureNinja22 (Jul 4, 2018)

DeadZeppelin said:


> Your fears are not unique. Everyone is afraid of getting injured, not being experienced enough, and not being selected. The difference is, those that actually want it don't let their fears keep them from getting what they want. If you know you want to be SF, and you are cleared medically, it's cause your healthy enough to theoretically meet the standard. The rest is on you.
> 
> I'll say this about officers- you will spend around 5 years in the regular army before you go to Selection/Q, and then close to 2 years in the Q if you don't recycle, and after all that you get only 2 years leading an ODA before you move on. Are you good with that?
> 
> ...


Why would taking another MOS before trying to go to special forces be harder? Won’t it guarantee being in an MOS you like in case you fail the pipeline? Asking because I’m curious as to why it wouldn’t be better to be in the army for a year or two and then try out for special forces.


----------



## DZ (Jul 30, 2018)

NatureNinja22 said:


> Why would taking another MOS before trying to go to Special Forces be harder? Won’t it guarantee being in an MOS you like in case you fail the pipeline? Asking because I’m curious as to why it wouldn’t be better to be in the army for a year or two and then try out for Special Forces.



Infantry is a good MOS to have prior to going SF. The problem is that you have no guarantee that you will get a shot at SFAS from the regular army. If your command wants to, they can stone wall you and make it very difficult for you to go. I've seen it happen a lot. The 18X pipeline makes it easier to get a shot at SFAS. Either way, the odds are against you ever donning a Green Beret.. If you believe in yourself, you won't care about the odds.


----------



## revtach (Jan 11, 2019)

DeadZeppelin said:


> Infantry is a good MOS to have prior to going SF. The problem is that you have no guarantee that you will get a shot at SFAS from the regular army. If your command wants to, they can stone wall you and make it very difficult for you to go. I've seen it happen a lot. The 18X pipeline makes it easier to get a shot at SFAS. Either way, the odds are against you ever donning a Green Beret.. If you believe in yourself, you won't care about the odds.



What are some reasons that command has held people back from SFAS?  What are some ways to avoid that pitfall?


----------



## DZ (Jan 12, 2019)

revtach said:


> What are some reasons that command has held people back from SFAS?  What are some ways to avoid that pitfall?



If you are a good Soldier, naturally the Command will want to hold onto you. I have heard that unit leadership is unable to stop a Soldier from dropping an SFAS packet, but that doesn't mean that they have to make it easy. Having your leadership's support makes the process a lot easier, and in the Regular Army, having supportive leadership is not guaranteed. 

If you want a guaranteed shot at SFAS then go 18X and don't quit.


----------

